# Invisible fence training



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Eich was 7-months when we had the system installed and it was a Godsend.

Rookie is 3-months right now. The guy who originally installed the system says between 4-6 months is right, but all dogs are different. He complains about a competitor claiming pups can be trained as early as 12 weeks. 

What age did you train your pup and what kind of results did you get?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Missy my labe was 2 when we got it 
took a while for her

I trained Brady at 4 months took 2 zaps and that was that
(2nd one he did on his own)


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Dakota was 5 months....and it took about 2-3 zaps.

Phoenix was 16 mo. and it only took one zap...

My brother's husky took a very short time, but then she was always testing it...even at the end when she was 12 years. old. She tested it every day to see if it as "down" or not working. Bless her heart....she REALLY loved to go swimming the neighbor's pond.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ivy was atleast 6 months old.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DnPDakota was 5 months....and it took about 2-3 zaps.
> 
> Phoenix was 16 mo. and it only took one zap...
> 
> My brother's husky took a very short time, but then she was always testing it...even at the end when she was 12 years. old. She tested it every day to see if it as "down" or not working. Bless her heart....she REALLY loved to go swimming the neighbor's pond.


OMG that is too funny.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

What was hilarious...was that in the first three months, she discovered if she stood in the "warning" zone and let the collar beep, she could wear down the battery and woohoo....pond time!!! It took my brother a while to figure out how she was getting through the fence. After that, he had to change the tansmitter from warning/shock to straight shock...But till he figured it out, he was doing some serious head scratching.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

The ingenuity of the dog. Yes, the rest would be a PITA, but you have to hand it to the pupper for figuring it out. Ours just figured out she could handle the quick zap for the great rush of FREEDOM, so we had to just build a real fence.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

That is one of the biggest downsides to the invisible fence...if your dog does not respect boundries and is more than willing to take the hit, the fence will not keep them in and is useless. 

My brother's husky was so stubborn and I was surprised she respected the fence b/c I have no doubt she could have run through it w/ no problems (this was before the "stubborn dog collar"). But she did....however, she knew in a heartbeat when the fence was down or turned off way before any of the other dogs and away she went. I'd swear you could hear "born free..." as she ran. When she got to be 12 years old, when she got through and got her pond time, she's limp her way back to my brother's house. Only way they knew she'd gotten out was b/c she was SOAKING wet (and looked pretty darn happy w/ herself)


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

Eich was a velcro-dog and never really tested the system, although the occasional deer would get him zapped.

Rookie is similar in his attachment to me so far, so I don't anticipate any problems. I don't want to start too early since he might not associate the correction with the flag/boundary, but I'm really getting tired of all this leash walking on my own property!









Like I said, he's 3-months now. I'll probably wait another month and throw the flags up.


----------

